# December 2009 What's New at www.wvrr.ca



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It’s been a **** of a last 6 weeks but I’m on top of it now.


The What’s New pages at www.wvrr.ca are finally updated. There is some trouble in Hudson’s Mill and Loree and I have made a decision. 


I have added to the Proto-file as well. Something I don’t usually do during a What’s New month. There is a new look at some old Geeps.


Drop by when you can and I’ll see you all when this prostate of mine is put to rest.


Dave


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Another good read, thanks for the update. Hoping for a new year full of good health for you.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles. It will be early in the spring before I get at another update but rest assured that things in Winter Valley will be humming along in their special small town way. And just a reminder for those who don't know that all the characters in my picture stories are real people that surround my quiet life. They may not be playing their real life roles exactly but we have to keep some 'inside jokes' don't we. For example, John and Dian are neighbours and friends and are building a garden railroad and my Loree' is at....

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawinter/Loree'%202.jpg

We do explore the back country and she does love Switzerland so....

Have a great New Year folks. 

Dave

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/dawinter/Loree' 2.jpg


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

It's come to my attention that waaaaay back in April of 07 I showed a photo of an Aristocraft Evans boxcar under which I stated that BCRail never actually had any of these and it was simply a case of a manufacturer doing a paint scheme that would sell. I was wrong! The link below leads you to another photo of a similar car of mine but now I'm sure that not only did BCIT use these cars but Aristocraft put out their excellent model using the correct number series. Sorry!!









http://www.wvrr.ca/images/Dec_2009/2nd%20photo.jpg


----------

